# azione svolta dagli Ordini religiosi



## Arpin

Hola, estoy intentando entender este párrafo, creo que svolta es cambio de rumbo, pero no me encaja:

_La frammentarietà dell'azione missionaria svolta dagli Ordini religiosi, che procedevano ciascuno per proprio conto e spesso in conflitto tra loro_

En español lo entiendo por 
_La división de la actividad misionera llevada a cabo por las órdenes religiosas, que procedía cada orden por su cuenta y a menudo entraban en conflicto entre ellas_

¿Es correcto en español o se podría traducir de otra forma?

Gracias


----------



## Neuromante

En este caso es "llevada a cabo" "desarrollada" Es un verbo, no un sustantivo. "Svolgere"


----------



## 0scar

_La fragmentación de la acción misionera llevada a cabo/desarrollada por las órdenes religiosas, procediendo cada una por su cuenta, y a menudo  en conflicto entre ellas._


----------



## Neuromante

La frammentarietà dell'azione missionaria svolta dagli Ordini religiosi, che procedevano ciascuno per proprio conto e spesso in conflitto tra loro

Lo fragmentado de la acción misionera llevada a cabo por las ordenes religiosas, que actuaban cada una por su cuenta y a menudo en conflicto entre ellas...


----------



## chlapec

Ciao,
Frammentarietà: fragmentariedad


----------



## Neuromante

Yo me he fijado en el contexto, por eso me paree más correcto "lo fragmentado"


----------



## Arpin

Gracias
¿Estaría mejor así? ¿Es válido?

_Las acciones individuales desarrolladas por las órdenes religiosas, procediendo cada una por su cuenta y entrando en conflicto entre ellas_

La fragmentariedad en castellano ....................... no se utiliza

Saludos


----------



## chlapec

Arpin said:


> La fragmentariedad en castellano ....................... no se utiliza
> 
> Saludos


 
http://www.google.es/search?q="frag...:es&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&startIndex=&startPage=1

La primera de las páginas es de un artículo del *Instituto Cervantes*.

¿Qué significan 23 puntos suspensivos?


----------



## Arpin

chlapec said:


> http://www.google.es/search?q="frag...:es&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&startIndex=&startPage=1
> 
> La primera de las páginas es de un artículo del *Instituto Cervantes*.
> 
> ¿Qué significan 23 puntos suspensivos?


 Es una pausa, suspense, no significa nada, es como si estuviera dudando. El que sean 23 es que simplemente me dejé caer el dedo encima de la tecla. 

Simplemente quería decir la palabra fragmentariedad, en castellano no es habitual utilizarla, de hecho, en el RAE no viene.

Gracias por tu ayuda


----------



## chlapec

Bueno, "en el DRAE no viene" es una frase común en el foro, yo mismo la uso mucho. Tienes otra opción que quizás te suene mejor: "El carácter fragmentario..."


----------



## Arpin

chlapec said:


> Bueno, "en el DRAE no viene" es una frase común en el foro, yo mismo la uso mucho. Tienes otra opción que quizás te suene mejor: "El carácter fragmentario..."



Puse _la división _al principio y después _las acciones individuales_. Podría ser _la actuación/acción fragmentaria o dividida_


----------



## Neuromante

Si pones "El carater fragmentario" quieres decir que es una cualidad de la acción de las misiones.
Si pones "fragmentariedad" quieres decir que tiene esa cualidad: El ser fácilmente fragmentable.

Si pones "la fragmentación de la acción" quieres decir que son las órdenes religiosas las que provocaron esa fragmentación

Si pones "lo fragmentado de la acción" te refieres a que no hay coherencia entre ellas. Que es lo que dice el texto original.


----------



## Neuromante

Si pones "El carater fragmentario" quieres decir que es una cualidad de la acción de las misiones.
Si pones "fragmentariedad" quieres decir que tiene esa cualidad: El ser fácilmente fragmentable.

Si pones "la fragmentación de la acción" quieres decir que son las órdenes religiosas las que provocaron esa fragmentación

Si pones "lo fragmentado de la acción" te refieres a que no hay coherencia entre ellas. Que es lo que dice el texto original.


----------



## Arpin

Os pongo el párrafo entero, porque con lo que ha puesto Neuromante, me estoy liando más
_Il bisogno della fondazione di un organo centrale direttivo delle missioni datava già da parecchi lustri. La frammentarietà dell'azione missionaria svolta dagli Ordini religiosi, che procedevano ciascuno per proprio conto e spesso in conflitto tra loro, gli abusi da parte del Portogallo e della Spagna dei diritti di Patronato avevano creato una situazione che aveva bisogno di urgente rimedio. Si sentiva la mancanza di una organizzazione unitaria e disciplinata, che si sarebbe potuta ottenere soltanto creando a Roma un'autorità centrale suprema._

La necesidad de la fundación de un órgano central de dirección de las misiones, venía ya de hace tiempo. La naturaleza fragmentada de la actividad misionera desarrollada por las órdenes religiosas, actuando cada una por su cuenta y entrando a menudo en conflicto entre ellas, y los abusos, por parte de Portugal y España, del derecho de Patronato, habían creado una situación en la que era necesario poner remedio urgente. Se notaba la falta de una organización unificada y disciplinada, que solamente se podría obtener creando en Roma una autoridad central suprema

¿Os parece bien?


----------



## gatogab

Ante que nos tiren las orejas debido a la costumbre que nos caracteriza, es decir, de desviarnos de la hebra, yo digo:
La acción tan fragmentada llevada a cabo...


----------



## Neuromante

A mi no.

Fíjate que después dice que cada uno iba por su cuenta. Esa es la "fragmentariedad" a la que se refiere: ...Que procedía cada uno por su cuenta... y como consecuencia de esto la acción que hacen está fragmentada.


No por liar la cosa: Pero me parece que la última frase significa algo distinto. Mejor otro hilo...


----------



## Arpin

gatogab said:


> Ante que nos tiren las orejas debido a la costumbre que nos caracteriza, es decir, de deviarnos de la hebra, yo digo:
> La acción tan fragmentada llevada a cabo...



Gracias, igual metí la pata al no poner el párrafo entero. 

Pero sigo pensando que fragmentariedad como sustantivo en castellano, no es común o "entendible". Quizás los políticos la utilicen para no decir nada o no saber qué decir.


----------



## ursu-lab

Arpin said:


> Os pongo el párrafo entero, porque con lo que ha puesto Neuromante, me estoy liando más
> _Il bisogno della fondazione di un organo centrale direttivo delle missioni datava già da parecchi lustri. La frammentarietà dell'azione missionaria svolta dagli Ordini religiosi, che procedevano ciascuno per proprio conto e spesso in conflitto tra loro, gli abusi da parte del Portogallo e della Spagna dei diritti di Patronato avevano creato una situazione che aveva bisogno di urgente rimedio. Si sentiva la mancanza di una organizzazione unitaria e disciplinata, che si sarebbe potuta ottenere soltanto creando a Roma un'autorità centrale suprema._
> 
> Desde hacía décadas ("tiempo" sembra un po' generico  e può essere anche qualche mese. Un lustro sono cinque anni, se sono  parecchi lustri possono essere diversi decenni) se advertía la necesidad de constituir/organizar un comité (organo direttivo) central de las misiones. La naturaleza fragmentada (o "La dispersión") de la actividad misionera realizada por las varias Órdenes religiosas --que actuaban por su propia cuenta y a menudo generaban conflictos entre ellas-- y los abusos, por parte de Portugal y España, del Derecho de Patronato (o "del Patronato Regio") ,  habían creado una situación a la que urgía poner remedio. Se precisaba una organización unificada y disciplinada, que sólo se podría conseguir tras la institución de una autoridad central suprema  en Roma.



La "frammentarietà" è nel senso di "dispersione" (dispersión) in più direzioni. Credo che quel "naturaleza fragmentada" vada bene e si capisca perfettamente.

Tra il soggetto e il verbo non ci va mai la virgola, nemmeno in spagnolo, a meno che non si tratti di un inciso. Nella tua traduzione ce n'erano due: una era nella prima frase che ho cambiato rigirandola (per renderla più scorrevole) e la seconda è quella che viene dopo la parola Patronato.
"Sentire la mancanza" in italiano significa - in questo contesto - che ce n'era bisogno. "en Roma" l'ho messo alla fine perché non credo che in spagnolo la posizione dei complementi circostanziali sia così libera come in italiano. A me, lì in mezzo, "suonava" piuttosto strano.


----------



## Arpin

ursu-lab said:


> La "frammentarietà" è nel senso di "dispersione" (dispersión) in più direzioni. Credo che quel "naturaleza fragmentada" vada bene e si capisca perfettamente.
> 
> Tra il soggetto e il verbo non ci va mai la virgola, (Se me olvidó poner la coma después de _La necesidad,_, es aclaratorio)
> Nella tua traduzione ce n'erano due: una era nella prima frase che ho cambiato rigirandola (per renderla più scorrevole) e la seconda è quella che viene dopo la parola Patronato.
> "Sentire la mancanza" in italiano significa - in questo contesto - che ce n'era bisogno. "en Roma" l'ho messo alla fine perché non credo che in spagnolo la posizione dei complementi circostanziali sia così libera come in italiano. A me, lì in mezzo, "suonava" piuttosto strano.



Desde hacía décadas  se advertía la necesidad de la fundación de un comité  central de las misiones. La naturaleza fragmentada de la actividad misionera realizada por las varias Órdenes religiosas -que actuaban por su propia cuenta y, a menudo, se generaban conflictos entre ellas- y los abusos, por parte de Portugal y España, del Dderecho del Patronato, habían creado una situación a la que urgía poner remedio. Se precisaba una organización unificada y disciplinada, que sólo se podría conseguir tras la institución de una autoridad central suprema en Roma.
Creo que más o menos estaría bien así. Gracias a todos


----------



## 0scar

Las _órdenes _va en minúscula. No hay ningún nombre propio Órdenes. Es lo mismo que decir _escuelas religiosas._

Es _Derecho *de *Patronato_, además  son dos, entonces es un genérico:_ los derechos de patronato de  Portugal y España. 

_*4.18.* Se escriben con mayúscula los sustantivos y adjetivos que forman parte del nombre de documentos oficiales, como leyes o decretos, cuando se cita el nombre oficial completo: _Real Decreto 125/1983_ (pero _el citado real decreto_),_ Ley para la Ordenación General del Sistema Educativo_ (pero _la ley de educación, la ley sálica, _etc.). (RAE)


Esto se alarga, es para que se cumpla lo de_ "muchas manos en un plato hacen mucho garabato" 
_


----------



## Arpin

0scar said:


> Las _órdenes _va en minúscula. No hay ningún nombre propio Órdenes. Es lo mismo que decir _escuelas religiosas._
> Antiguamente la "Iglesia" tenía mucho poder y por eso se escribía en mayúsculas. También es común ver escrito Sumo Pontífice y un largo etc. A mí me da casi igual.
> 
> Es _Derecho *de *Patronato_, además  son dos, entonces es un genérico:_ los derechos de patronato de  Portugal y España. Efectivamente es un derecho que el Papa (o papa, no seguiré con ésto porque nos entendemos de todas formas) concedía a los reyes. Para ello se constituyó en un organismo llamado también Patronato, como Consejo de Indias, Santo Oficio, Inquisición, Museo del Prado,etc., por eso se escribe en mayúsculas
> 
> _*4.18.* Se escriben con mayúscula los sustantivos y adjetivos que forman parte del nombre de documentos oficiales, como leyes o decretos, cuando se cita el nombre oficial completo: _Real Decreto 125/1983_ (pero _el citado real decreto_),_ Ley para la Ordenación General del Sistema Educativo_ (pero _la ley de educación, la ley sálica, _etc.). (RAE)
> En el foro de "sólo español" se ha discutido bastante sobre todo ésto, te pongo enlace http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1088721
> y podrás ver, aparte del 4.18, el *4.27*, el *4.29* y el *4.33* por ejemplo
> 
> Esto se alarga, es para que se cumpla lo de_ "muchas manos en un plato hacen mucho garabato"
> _



Siento haberme metido en este florido jardín, que nada tiene que ver con el hilo, y no es el sitio adecuado. Saludos a todos y gracias por vuestra ayuda


----------

